# Sprachsteuerung in Spielen?



## SteGERSTENBERG (4. Juni 2005)

Kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, dass es noch keinen thread darüber gibt...aber ich hab keinen gefunden 

nun gut, kennt denn jemand spiele die man sprachsteuern kann? hab mir heute so'n mega-tolles headset gekauft und nur um über skype zu quatschen is ja nen bisschen blöd. ich dachte so an spiele wie swat4 oder so, bei denen wär das ne tolle sache. is jetzt wohl eher nicht der fall, aber gibt es irgendwelche anderen?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2005)

SteGERSTENBERG am 04.06.2005 01:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, dass es noch keinen thread darüber gibt...aber ich hab keinen gefunden
> 
> nun gut, kennt denn jemand spiele die man sprachsteuern kann? hab mir heute so'n mega-tolles headset gekauft und nur um über skype zu quatschen is ja nen bisschen blöd. ich dachte so an spiele wie swat4 oder so, bei denen wär das ne tolle sache. is jetzt wohl eher nicht der fall, aber gibt es irgendwelche anderen?



ich bin nicht sicher, aber ich glaub ein teil von unreal tournament hat das... in jedem fall ist so was für einige kommende spiele geplant.


----------



## Freaky22 (4. Juni 2005)

Herbboy am 04.06.2005 03:51 schrieb:
			
		

> SteGERSTENBERG am 04.06.2005 01:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALso es gibt von MS das Gamevoice damit konnte bzw kann man in spielen auch die Sprachsteuerung aktivieren. Das geht dann mit ner Zusatzsoftware wo du aber zuerst alles konfigurieren musst. Leider funktionier die Software nicht bei allen Spielen so wie ich das sehe bzw habs ma probiert klappt nicht immer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2005)

SteGERSTENBERG am 04.06.2005 01:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, dass es noch keinen thread darüber gibt...aber ich hab keinen gefunden
> 
> nun gut, kennt denn jemand spiele die man sprachsteuern kann? hab mir heute so'n mega-tolles headset gekauft und nur um über skype zu quatschen is ja nen bisschen blöd. ich dachte so an spiele wie swat4 oder so, bei denen wär das ne tolle sache. is jetzt wohl eher nicht der fall, aber gibt es irgendwelche anderen?



wär mir nichts bekannt. es gibt zwar software, die es ermöglicht, einzelne sprachkommandos ner taste und somit auch einer aktion im spiel zuzuordnen, aber im spiel integriert wurde bislang nur teamspeak.
gibt allerdings immer mal wieder n spiel, wo sowas in ner frühen entwicklungsphase angekündigt wird, ums dann später fallen zu lassen.
(bei star trek bridgecommander hat sich das gerücht afaicr sogar bis 2-3monate vor veröffentlichung gehalten)


----------



## sringading (4. Juni 2005)

bei Rainbox Six geht das sicher...auf der PS2 Version
 

Weiß nüscht ob des am PC auch geht..


----------



## Swicinska (5. Juni 2005)

ALso es gibt von MS das Gamevoice damit konnte bzw kann man in spielen auch die Sprachsteuerung aktivieren. Das geht dann mit ner Zusatzsoftware wo du aber zuerst alles konfigurieren musst. Leider funktionier die Software nicht bei allen Spielen so wie ich das sehe bzw habs ma probiert klappt nicht immer. [/quote]


Es GAB mal das Gamevoice.   Wird nicht mehr hergestellt. Das klappt auch mit ALLEN Speilen. Weil das Gamevoice ja nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun hat. Benutze es für Flugsimulationen,für den Funk. Geht ganz gut. Nur dürfen keine lauten neben geräuche sein. Dürfte es wohl nur noch bei Ebay geben. (Gebraucht)

Gruß
Guenni


----------



## schwani72 (5. Juni 2005)

SteGERSTENBERG am 04.06.2005 01:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, dass es noch keinen thread darüber gibt...aber ich hab keinen gefunden
> 
> nun gut, kennt denn jemand spiele die man sprachsteuern kann? hab mir heute so'n mega-tolles headset gekauft und nur um über skype zu quatschen is ja nen bisschen blöd. ich dachte so an spiele wie swat4 oder so, bei denen wär das ne tolle sache. is jetzt wohl eher nicht der fall, aber gibt es irgendwelche anderen?



Es gab da mal vorn paar Jahren ne U-Boot Simulation: Command Aces Of The Deep; da konnte man per Spracheingabe Befehle geben, war nicht so der Hit weil ich damals noch schlechte Hardware hatte. Ausserdem musste man sehr deutlich englisch sprechen (Nichts für Leute die Nuscheln o. Lispeln  ).


----------



## Soki (5. Juni 2005)

schwani72 am 05.06.2005 01:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab da mal vorn paar Jahren ne U-Boot Simulation: Command Aces Of The Deep; da konnte man per Spracheingabe Befehle geben, war nicht so der Hit weil ich damals noch schlechte Hardware hatte. Ausserdem musste man sehr deutlich englisch sprechen (Nichts für Leute die Nuscheln o. Lispeln  ).


1996 gabs ein Spiel mit dem Namen *"Virtual Corporation"*
Das war ein sprachgesteuertes Adventure soweit ich weis. Ist auf einer alten GoldGames-Serie beigewesen, habs aber nie gespielt weil ich damals auch kein Headset hatte   
http://www.kundp.de/Spiele/System/V/VirtualCoporation.htm


> Microforum Virtual Corporation, das erste sprachgesteuerte Spiel für Windows 95 auf CD-ROM und komplett in deutsch. 32-Bit Power für ein beispielloses Echtzeit-Interaktions-Szenario.


----------



## Snark7 (9. Juni 2005)

SteGERSTENBERG am 04.06.2005 01:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, dass es noch keinen thread darüber gibt...aber ich hab keinen gefunden
> 
> nun gut, kennt denn jemand spiele die man sprachsteuern kann? hab mir heute so'n mega-tolles headset gekauft und nur um über skype zu quatschen is ja nen bisschen blöd. ich dachte so an spiele wie swat4 oder so, bei denen wär das ne tolle sache. is jetzt wohl eher nicht der fall, aber gibt es irgendwelche anderen?




Yep. Das geniale "Enigma: Rising Tide". Gibts in der Gold Edition für laues Geld und der installiert MS-Spracherkennungs-Software mit.
Klappt locker und macht Spaß, wenn man mit "Cut Engines" oder  "Full Ahead"
seinen Leuten von der Brücke Befehle gibt


----------

